# Abo beim .........bitte um Hilfe



## niLs (14 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

in meiner letzten Handyrechnung wurden mir Sonderdienste in Höhe von 199,00 €  angerechnet. Dies begann am 09.08.05. Nachdem ich mich informiert habe, um welche Dienste es sich hier handelt, bin ich auf die Seite www........to gestoßen. Hier soll ich wohl ein Abo am laufen haben, welches ca. 7,00€ pro Tag kostet. Jedoch habe ich dort nie ein Abo abgeschlossen. Ich habe lediglich eine Route berechnen lassen, ohne meine Handynummer anzugeben. Versucht man dies zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt, wird man aufgefordert seine Handynummer anzugeben und sich dann mit dem zugeschickten Passwort anzumelden (um nochmals drauf hinzuweisen, dieser Vorgang kam bei mir nicht vor).
Im laufe den Monats bekam ich immerwieder eine SMS von "shortpay", in der es um einen Kontostand ging, welcher sich regelmäßig erhöhte. Da ich keine Ahnung hatte worum es in dieser SMS ging und ich dachte das es sich wiedereinmal um irgendeine Werbung handelte, auf die ich nicht reinfallen wollte, habe ich die SMS immerwieder gelöscht.
Nun besteht mein Anbieter jedoch darauf das ich den geforderten Betrag überweise, was ich bisher nicht getan habe und auch nicht vorhabe. Lediglich die Telefongebühren und die anderen Bestandteile der Rechnung  habe ich überwiesen.

Nun würde ich gern wissen, ob es noch andere  gibt, die damit eine Erfahrung gemacht haben und wissen was man dagegen tun kann.

Danke für Ihre Hilfe

MFG 

Nils

_URL gelöscht, siehe NUB _


----------



## stieglitz (14 Oktober 2005)

Na dann hohle dir schon mal Cola und chips und lies dich mal hier ein:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10922
aber auch hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=12129
Du hast gute Chancen dein Geld zu behalten.


----------

